# Blind Spot Mirror Removal ???



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Any idea how to remove a blind spot mirror from the outside rear view mirror ??? I am afraid if I start prying on it, I am going to crack the rear view mirror. This double sided tape is a royal pain in the behind. I tried a razor blade, but it is not working.

TIA, Kurt T.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Try heating it with either a heat gun or a hair dryer on high.

The heat should soften the adhesive.









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kurt,

You might also try a very hot putty knife. You would really need to get it hot, but then you may be able to slide it right in between the two mirrors like a hot knife through butter!

Disclaimer: I have never tried this, or heard of anyone else trying it, but I would probably give it a shot on my mirrors.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

many newer mirrors are actually plastic now, be careful scraping or anything hot. How about a cleaner or soaking it.

good luck


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

try gooze, it is a glue and anything bad remover. I think it is orange based and removes any type of glue residue.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You might also try spraying some WD-40 in between the mirrors to break down the adhesive.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I use a spray on product called Goo Gone to remove all adhesives. It works great and won't harm any surfaces that I know of.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Body shop supply house and some auto parts stores have a product which dissolves the adhesive. I used it to remove the glued on trim on my old pick up. Works great. Ask , they will know.

Its in a spray can

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That's a new one. Most of the time the things fall off on their own. I'd try the hair dryer.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

srlaws said:


> I use a spray on product called Goo Gone to remove all adhesives. It works great and won't harm any surfaces that I know of.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]72101[/snapback]​


Goo gone and dental floss takes anything off


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If you're certain the sideview mirror is glass then any solvent and some carefull prying with a razor blade or putty knife will do it. Just squeeze a few drops of laquer thinner behind it and let it sit for a minute or so. Then gently poke the blade sideways accross the glass and impact the tape. It'll give up.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The easiest solution: Buy a new truck!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> The easiest solution: Buy a new truck!
> [snapback]72223[/snapback]​


Hey Kurt, if you're gonna buy a new truck, let me know what your asking for for your F250.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> The easiest solution: Buy a new truck!
> [snapback]72223[/snapback]​


Hey Kurt, if you're gonna buy a new truck, let me know what your asking for for your F250.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> The easiest solution: Buy a new truck!
> [snapback]72223[/snapback]​


I just bought this truck ( and love it by the way Moosegut







)

I am trying to get this giant blind spot mirror of the passanger side mirror, and put a nice little one on there.









Looks like I will be doing a little 'Mythbusters' episode at home this weekend. I will report back with my conclusions !!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

"Buy a new truck!"

You guys crack me up !

Scott


----------

